# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Sweater, Hat, Purse and Skirt in Houndstooth Check



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
December, 2013

SWEATER with ATTACHED SKIRT IN HOUNDSTOOTH CHECK

#6 US needles
#3 weight yarn: Caron Simply Soft in Main Color (MC) white and Contrast Color (CC) dark green
Markers

SWEATER:
With White, cast on 46 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows.
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row. Drop white.

NOTE: You will place markers and increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker as you work the color sequence on this sweater. Increase on ONLY the KNIT rows.

Place markers as follows: Knit 7, PM, Knit 9, PM, Knit 14, PM, Knit 9, PM, Knit 7. 46 stitches.
Attach dark green, Knit 1 row (placing markers), Purl 1 row (slipping markers. Drop dark green.
Pick up white, Knit 1 row (increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker), Purl 1 row (slipping markers, with NO increase). 
Next row: * With white, Knit 2, with dark green, Knit 2, continue from * across the row. (Working increases on knit side. Try to follow the two colors across the row, while increasing at the markers - it may not work out in the underarm area, but keep the color sequence on the front and two back pieces.

NOTE: You will knit 2 stitches with white, drop the white and pick up the strand of dark green - knit 2 stitches, drop the dark green and pick up the white strand - working 2 stitches in each color across the row.

Next Row: Purl back across the row with white.
With white, Knit 1 row (increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. Purl 1 row (slipping markers). Drop white.
With dark green, Knit 1 row (increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. Purl 1 row (slipping markers). Cut dark green.
With white, continue to work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) until you have stitches divided on the needles, as follows:
14 (right back), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 28 (front), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 14 (left back). 102 stitches.

Divide for Sleeves:
Knit 14, remove marker, knit 23, remove marker, TURN, purl back on these 23 sleeve stitches. 
Work in stockinet stitch on these 23 sleeve stitches for 12 rows. Rib in K1, P1 for 6 rows. Bind off in ribbing.
Attach white yarn at end of completed sleeve and knit 28 stitches for the front, remove marker, knit 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, TURN - purl back on these 23 sleeve stitches. Work in stockinet stitch on these 23 sleeve stitches for 12 rows. Rib in K1, P1 for 6 rows. Bind off in ribbing.
Attach yarn at end of the second completed sleeve and knit the remaining 14 stitches. 56 stitches.
Next Row: Purl back across the row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm area. 54 stitches. This will anchor the front to the two back pieces.
Next Row: Knit 14, INCREASE in next two stitches at underarm area, work across the front of the sweater, INCREASE in two stitches at underarm area, and knit the remaining stitches on the needle. 58 stitches. Then work the body of the sweater in stockinet stitch for 20 rows.  Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 7 rows, ending with a knit row.
Next Row: (Wrong side) Knit across in white, INCREASING in every 7th stitch across the row to complete the sweater. (8 stitches increased = 66 stitches). Cut white, leaving a strand of yarn long enough to sew the back seam of the sweater.

HOUNDSTOOTH CHECK SKIRT (Option #2):

Note: This is a different Houndstooth pattern than is shown in the American Girl Knitting Handout #3.

Attach dark green. Knit 1 row, purl 1 row.
Row 1: * With dark green, knit 2, attach white, knit 2, continue to work across the row, knitting 2 dark green stitches, then knit 2 white stitches.
Row 2: With dark green, purl across the row.
Row 3: * With white, knit 2, with dark green knit 2 across the row.
Row 4: With dark green, purl across the row.
Repeat Rows 1-4 THREE TIMES - 12 rows.
Next Row: With dark green, work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 6 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam of skirt.

HAT:
With white, cast on 56 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 16 rows.
OPTION: If you want to turn up the brim of the cap, rib for 24 rows.
Cut white. Leave a strand to sew this part of the cap. Attach dark green. Knit 2 rows. Continue with dark green to complete the cap.
* Knit 5, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
Purl.
* Knit 4, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
Purl.
*Knit 3, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
* Knit 2, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
* Knit 1, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
* Knit 2 together across the row.
Cut dark green, leaving a strand to sew this part of the cap. 

PURSE:
With white, cast on 30 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 10 rows.
Cut white, leaving a LONG strand to sew the side of the purse and make the strap. Attach dark green and work in garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off in knit.
Fold purse in half from side-to-side (white ribbing on the top, dark green on the bottom).
With dark green strand, sew bottom and up the side of the purse to the white area.
Cut dark green. With the long strand of white, continue to sew the side seam up to the top of the purse. With the remaining strand, crochet a 50-55 chain and attach the end to the opposite side of the purse. Wrap the purse strap TWICE around her wrist - to keep it from falling off while playing.

Purse strap:
Crochet 50-55 chains. Attach from one side of the top to the other side of the purse.

Knit: Cast on 50-55 stitches, knit across this strand in the BACK of each stitch, then bind off. Attach the strap on each side of the purse.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

cute


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

You come up with wonderful creations. Now I need a little girl with a doll to make your cute outfits.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Elaine, I thought I was done with knitting AG clothes for Christmas, then you go and post this cute pattern. What to do??? Knit more doll clothes of course! Thank You!


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Gorgeous outfit. You are so sweet to share the pattern with us all. Thanks much.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Another darling outfit. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Too cute! Thanks


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Kay Knits:

So many knitters here have told me they don't have any little girls to knit these AG and/or Barbie doll clothes, but they purchased one of the clone AG dolls from the Mary Maxim.com catalog. They come in blonde or brunette with a beige cloth body which is what you want when the doll wears a bathing suit or sun dress with tiny straps. Some of the clone dolls come with a pure white cloth body - that's a no-no for these AG Ladyfingers patterns.

These knitters enjoy learning new techniques and fancy stitches and it doesn't take very long before they can sit back and admire their creation. They put their "model" on the mantle, or a side table, or as the centerpiece on their dining room table with dresses knit for various holidays: Easter dress, Valentines Day pant suit, Halloween costume, Fall/Autumn colors for Thanksgiving, and Blue or red, white, and green for the December holidays. 

Just read some of the comments from these knitters. You'll see that they don't stop at just one AG clone doll - they have 3-4!

Believe me, once you get started - it's addicting!!!!


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Kay Knits:
> 
> So many knitters here have told me they don't have any little girls to knit these AG and/or Barbie doll clothes, but they purchased one of the clone AG dolls from the Mary Maxim.com catalog. They come in blonde or brunette with a beige cloth body which is what you want when the doll wears a bathing suit or sun dress with tiny straps. Some of the clone dolls come with a pure white cloth body - that's a no-no for these AG Ladyfingers patterns.
> 
> ...


Here is the Link could you please tell me which one you would recommend: http://www.marymaxim.com/catalogsearch/result/?cat=0&q=18%22+doll


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this patter...Love it!! I'm going to start knitting some AG doll clothes for twin sisters, as soon as the holidays are over, and will definitely work this pattern set into my plans! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Bought an AG doll while on Maui. It came with a couple of outfits (material) but will have to get busy knitting. Thanks for the pattern. Have bookmarked it.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Awesome, love the short skirt too.

Here it is in PDF


Happy Crafting.

Rhyanna


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely outfit :thumbup:


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Another gorgeous outfit thanks for the pattern!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Cute outfit! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## McCarley (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern... Have a granddaughter that would luv this outfit for her doll !


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Elaine, this time I may get knitting on a pattern of yours--I have lots of the right kind of yarn all around me. As soon as I finish the Christmas gifts of capes I am knitting for everyone, that is!! thanks again for your beautiful designs and generous heart--Kath


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. It's gorgeous.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Elaine, you are amazing!


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

Elaine thank you again for sharing. Rhyanna thank you for the PDF. I wait to get home from by grandma duties this afternoon and print it out. My nephew is t I the military and because of all the furlows my daughter said money will be tight this Christmas. I have a box full if many of outfits done and I am going to have Santa bring them to her. They are also going to come and get many of the toys I have from my daughter when she was little. many are back in their original boxes so Santa will be brining many of them this year also. Even though the government is back working most military are on reduced pay.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

You're awesome!! Thank you!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

That is very cute


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Kay Knits said:


> You come up with wonderful creations. Now I need a little girl with a doll to make your cute outfits.


You should buy a clone doll, knit a wardrobe and donate it to a local charity as a gift for some little girl who doesn't have much. I would think that a battered women's shelter might be a good place since often families have to leave without taking much.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I mean this is just absolutely adorable... I bought my little great niece a coat, shoes, and boots that would go with this beautifully.....I went to the Merry Christmas Market and a lady was there that sold American Girl outfits... shoes, tights, stockings.. boots.. whatever a normal little girl wears, she had for the American Girl dolls-or any 18" doll for that matter.

You have done a wonderful job on this outfit... wish I had just a little bit of your expertise.....

Merry Christmas....


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you Elaine for another adorable outfit (by the way, I like your new avatar), and thank you Rhyanna for the PDF.


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Thank you Elaine for another wonderful pattern. Thanks to your sharing I have a "trunk" full of AG clothes and I bought my own AG clone doll for when my granddaughter visits. I know that she is going to love all of your creations I've made!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm so glad you have included a picture of yourself! I also love your patterns and you are very special for giving them for free, thanks a bunch! Judy


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for your generosity in sharing your wonderful patterns


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I just bought #15-Cecile and will be getting #16-Caroline soon. Viv



Ladyfingers said:


> Kay Knits:
> 
> So many knitters here have told me they don't have any little girls to knit these AG and/or Barbie doll clothes, but they purchased one of the clone AG dolls from the Mary Maxim.com catalog. They come in blonde or brunette with a beige cloth body which is what you want when the doll wears a bathing suit or sun dress with tiny straps. Some of the clone dolls come with a pure white cloth body - that's a no-no for these AG Ladyfingers patterns.
> 
> ...


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you Elaine for another beautiful pattern.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

DollDreser said:


> I just bought #15-Cecile and will be getting #16-Caroline soon. Viv


where did you buy yours and for how much?


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it, thanks Elaine


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the darling outfit, thanks for sharing another of your fabulous designs. Also love your new avatar!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Again, as always, thank you for your generosity in sharing your gorgeous patterns. Happy holidays to you.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Love it! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns. I just can't keep up with you but I am so enjoying them. Keep them coming!! Many blessings to you!!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hasamod41:
The 18-inch brunette doll with the pink cloth dress is the one I use for a model. Either doll is okay - see the photo of the blonde doll undressed? She has a beige cloth body. That is what you are looking for in a clone AG doll. So, blonde or brunette, it's up to you.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks And thank you for ALL YOUR PATTERNS you are very generous. Sara


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for pattern. It is always exciting when you post a pattern. It has almost been a year since I started knitting for the AG doll. Even though I don't have granddaughters my friends do so I have been knitting outfits for plenty of little girls. Your patterns are so easy to follow and fit so well. I have tried some other designers and I look at your patterns for something similar to compare and usually make adjustments. I love you hat patterns -- they actually fit! Thank you.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Bettys doll:
Don't forget to take pictures of your knitted doll clothes and keep them in the same notebook where you store the patterns. It's a nice memory, since you give your knitted doll clothes friends.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the idea Elaine. I do take pictures and I print a copy of the pattern in a photo scrapbook. My grandson said he would keep my doll and clothes when I'm gone so I can keep the special outfits -- i.e wedding dress--in a special trunk for some little girl in the future, In the meantime it is a hobby that I am really enjoying. I am now going to learn to convert bottom up patterns to top-down. I have learned so many new techniques knitting these doll clothes. Thank you for putting the idea out there!`


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for this adorable pattern! Love it!


----------



## yoda nana (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Elaine thank you so much for your patterns you are so generous and clever. 
we have just had a new granddaughter on Monday 2 of December lily and she has a sister maisy and they will both love these patterns for their dolls so I had better get knitting thank you so much again.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you so much! I bought a doll just so I could make these beautiful outfits!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Elaine and Daeanarah, thank you for the pattern and the PDF file. I have bought a copy of the AG doll and she comes with skin coloured cloth body. I no longer have a little girl to knit the clothes for but I still knit them. There is always some little girl who would like some of these beautiful designs. I just wish I could put the pictures of some of the clothes I have knitted. I think I might need to take a computer coarse to learn once again how to download pictures onto this site. Elaine, once again thank you for your generosity for sharing your AG doll patterns with us. :thumbup:


----------



## ladysjaan (Dec 3, 2013)

grannyfabulous4 enjoy love the doll clothes makes me feel young 
again


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hannelore

All of Elaine's patterns that I have uploaded into PDF format include a photo.

Usually uploading a photo is easy. Save the picture to your computer. Then log in to KP, upload picture by clicking on browse, select file, then click ok.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Hannelore
> 
> All of Elaine's patterns that I have uploaded into PDF format include a photo.
> 
> Usually uploading a photo is easy. Save the picture to your computer. Then log in to KP, upload picture by clicking on browse, select file, then click ok.


I have all that information in front of me. For some funny reason I don't seem to be able to get the picture to upload onto that file. Must be doing something wrong or my computer wants to play up. Actually I am going away for about a week and have decided to take the computer with me and see if my friend's daughter can show me what to do. Thanks for trying to help me.


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

ladyfingers thank you very much for this lovely pattern i have a lot of grandaughters 10 and thay all love dolls dorothy thanks


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thanks again, Elaine and Rhyanna, for the cute pattern and the PDF. You are both so generous with your talents and time. Merry Christms to you both and a Happy 2014.


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

Cute outfit


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone!

It was brought to my attention by one of the knitters here that I gave incomplete instructions for the Houndstooth check skirt, specifically in Rows 2 and 4 of the pattern.

Row 1 instructs you to knit 2 dark green, knit 2 white, and continue, alternating with green and white across the row.
Row 2 says to purl back with dark green. 
WHAT HAPPENS TO THE WHITE STRAND AT THE END OF ROW 1?

When I knit this skirt I just cut the white strand at the end of Row 1, then using dark green, purled back across the row. It was easier for me to do it this way, instead of carrying the white strand along with the green strand while purling - all the way to the end of the row.

Row 3 instructs you to knit 2 in white, then knit 2 in dark green - alternating across the row, AND alternating the colors with Row 1 - to give it the "checkerboard" effect.

You have two options: you can carry the white strand back along the row as you purl with dark green on the wrong side.
Or you can cut the white strand at the end of Row 1 (and leave a strand long enough to weave in the ends). Attach the white strand again for Row 3 (alternating colors), then cut the white strand again - OR - carry the white strand along with the dark green strand when purling back on the wrong side.

If this is confusing, PM me and I'll try to give a better explanation.


----------

